# A little frantic. Signs of intestinal blockage? Or ?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

rebel seems uncomfortable or in pain. He sits, stands, sits, stands. It seems like when he stands up it may hurt so then he sits. Or he paces. I am assuming this is a sign of stomach pain. 

He has retched once.

The only different food is i got him some pork necks. 

Definitely, something wrong. If I take him in to the ER vet, these are the people who loathe and despise raw feeding. 

Do you think this is something I could wait a few hours for, or should I take him in ASAP? Could this be a blockage? What else could cause the stomach pain?

He never eats anything he shouldn't, ever. if it's a blockage, it has to be the bones.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet can see him in two hours. Thank god at least i wont' have to go through the raw food stuff at the ER.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

if he seems to be in pain, I'd take him to the ER vet. If they try to lecture you on raw, just tell them to shut the f*** up and do their jobs to help him - hopefully they will be considerate enough NOT to lecture you when you're obviously so worried.

I wouldn't wait if you're only going to fret about it, and if he seems in pain. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He's better now, i don't think his stomach is hurting so bad. His appt. is in an hour and 15 minutes so I think we can wait.

And yes you are right, I should have more guts against the ER people. One in particular has me totally intimidated. Everything that is wrong with my dogs has always been because i won't feed them Science Diet. i was freaking out about what would happen when they asked me what he had eaten.

I'm wondering if this is the pork necks. They didn't seem any denser or harder to eat than anything else I have given him.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sure you know this,but dobes are prone to bloat.GDV. I always error on thew side of caution with Quinn.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope everything is alright, I know all too well how very scary this is!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love my vet. She never once said it might be bones. She thinks it might be a stomach irritation from the anti-inflammatory i've been giving him for his leg, so she switched that to tramadol. 

She wanted to give him something that would reduce the acid in his stomach, but i was worried that he would have trouble digesting his food. So she gave him something that would coat his stomach and intestines - I'm considering not doing that either, because I really hate to screw up his digestion.

I do wonder though if maybe that pork neck bone scratched him somehow- I've been given them to him for three days.

But he needs to eat easily digestible stuff. Maybe boneless only for a couple of days, even though it will probably give him diarrhea. And then add some chicken bones, maybe. Not sure.

Thanks very much. I was quite freaked out. I thought he was dying on me.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

glad it wasn't gdv.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I consider pork necks a real no-no for my bunch as they are far more dense than say pork ribs, and don't have nearly as much meat on them. I'm glad all turned out.

It is so hard on us when our fur kids are in pain and we don't know exactly what is is that is causing it. Tramadol is definitely a good anti-inflammatory, I've been on it for years, and this is what I give my dogs when something pops up. 

Now, sit back and cuddle with your kids.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I am not a fan of pork necks at all...I wouldn't suggest giving them to your dogs. 

I'm glad that Rebel is doing better, and that your vet was so great with the case. 

As far as what to feed him the next couple of days, I would do just bone in chicken with skin and fat removed. If you want to make it even easier on him you can smash the bones up with a hammer or kitchen mallet first. 

Keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy, am I glad he's ok now. I was really worried when I saw your post so I can't imagine how you must have felt. So glad everything worked out in the end.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> I love my vet. She never once said it might be bones. She thinks it might be a stomach irritation from the anti-inflammatory i've been giving him for his leg, so she switched that to tramadol.
> 
> She wanted to give him something that would reduce the acid in his stomach, but i was worried that he would have trouble digesting his food. So she gave him something that would coat his stomach and intestines - I'm considering not doing that either, because I really hate to screw up his digestion.
> 
> ...


i'd give him the stuff that coats his intestines. it won't mess with his digestion. we did it with malia....i can never remember the name of the drug, but it helped tremendously.

we use slippery elm bark these days, although we don't have to use it anymore, because she and her mysterious belly ache are healed.....but we keep it in the house...it's just the herbal coat the intestines.....version.

i'm glad rebel is feeling better.....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So glad to hear he's feeling better and you didn't get any bad news. I hate it when I don't know what's wrong and I start freaking out!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> So glad to hear he's feeling better and you didn't get any bad news. I hate it when I don't know what's wrong and I start freaking out!


yes, I have to admit when I called the vet I was sobbing and could barely talk. i was kind of shocked I had that reaction - I was fine until they answered the phone. I'm kind of embarrassed of myself. But i don't remember ever seeing a dog so obviously in pain like that.

On the other hand, maybe if I had been calm they wouldn't have fit me in. I thought I would do better in a crisis! I mean, my kid got kicked in the head by a horse once and I was better than that. i guess I'm getting old and have alot more overall stress, or something. 

The pork necks are in the TRASH! And I am getting out the giant bag of chicken quarters.

and I'll give him the stomach coating stuff. I guess it won't hurt him if he doesnt' absorb his food for a couple of days.

Thanks so much.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It should be Sucralfate that they use to coat the stomach.... I literally have a doggy drug store at my house!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I mean, my kid got kicked in the head by a horse once and I was better than that.


guess we know who your favourite is then huh :thumb: hehe

Glad rebel is feeling better and it wasnt anything life threatening! :hug:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that Rebel is feeling better.
It can be so scary when we know that they are in pain, and they can't 
tell us exactly what hurts. I am glad you took her in to the vet.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So great to know your Rebel is on the mend---- scary stuff, right? *Sigh* What our beloved dogs put us through....


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

SO glad that Rebel is doing better!!! All because the darned dogs won't speak up & tell us just what the problem is<LOL>. Maybe I need to take another look at pork neckbones-I have fed them for years to my big dogs a few times a week and now my 12 lb'er eats small ones with no trouble. But will take another look at this.?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> SO glad that Rebel is doing better!!! All because the darned dogs won't speak up & tell us just what the problem is<LOL>. Maybe I need to take another look at pork neckbones-I have fed them for years to my big dogs a few times a week and now my 12 lb'er eats small ones with no trouble. But will take another look at this.?


if they are doing ok, I wouldnt' worry about it.

And the vet really thought it was probably the medication - I am throwing out the pork necks just in case even though they might not be the problem.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> It should be Sucralfate that they use to coat the stomach.... I literally have a doggy drug store at my house!


that's the stuff....we use slippery elm bark now but it does the same thing...


----------

